# Auto



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

I recently had a guest that asked me what we have for auto, I walked them to that alise and they said "Oh, this is pitiful! Wal-Mart has triple this, how can you expect to keep people coming?" I told them something like, I'm sorry to hear that we don't have what you are looking for, if you would like I can get you in contact with a TL and they can take your comments into account. The guest snorted at me and said they would never shop here again.

How often do you get the "Oh, but at Wal-Mart" BS?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I recently had a guest that asked me what we have for auto, I walked them to that alise and they said "Oh, this is pitiful! Wal-Mart has triple this, how can you expect to keep people coming?" I told them something like, I'm sorry to hear that we don't have what you are looking for, if you would like I can get you in contact with a TL and they can take your comments into account. The guest snorted at me and said they would never shop here again.
> 
> How often do you get the "Oh, but at Wal-Mart" BS?


They will be back.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They will be back.


They always are. I think it's hilarious when I get people that are upset about something and then stomp out of the store, loudly announcing "Well, I'm going to WAL-MART!!" Like somehow shouting this is going to hurt my feelings because I work at Target. 😂


----------



## NKG (Dec 2, 2021)

Walmart is really targeted to serve the smaller communities that don't have an auto or home improvement store near by. Plus people don't buy from those categories anyways


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2021)

I've always adored Target and pretty much loathe Walmart, but I do have to admit that they carry more than we do. Before I worked here, there were times I would go to Target first for something (often hardware or other household-goods related) and would be disappointed and have to go elsewhere. And usually Walmart would have it.

That being said, I think we now carry a bit more of those types of things. Even if it's only one and not a selection, I can usually get what I need here.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 2, 2021)

NKG said:


> Walmart is really targeted to serve the smaller communities that don't have an auto or home improvement store near by. Plus people don't buy from those categories anyways


Can't buy what we don't have.  Auto isn't even an entire aisle in our store and mostly air freshener.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Can't buy what we don't have.  Auto isn't even an entire aisle in our store and mostly air freshener.


I get my washer fluid and wipers here, and snow scrapers. We also have cleaners, wax, buffing cloths, etc.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass, asshole.  Wouldn't y'all love to say that?


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 2, 2021)

We had a mankaren call our PFresh team assholes because we were sold out of the Christmas promotional Hickory Farms summer sausage!  I told y'all this a few years ago.  One of our team members just smiled at this dick head, he stormed out.  We had a good team.


----------



## TTB (Dec 3, 2021)

a mankaren 😅😅 lol aka ken  for short. yeah i just send them to autozone wtf u in a retail store for auto shit anyways?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 3, 2021)

When I worked for K-Mart i had a lady say "If there was a Wal-Mart nearby I would shop there instead" I offered to drive up to the one half a mile away if she would like....


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 3, 2021)

"So would I, now leave."


----------



## lokinix (Dec 7, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They will be back.


They were back the next day and acted like nothing happened and asked for my help elsewhere in domestic and home improvement. It is all good, I know everyone has something going on, so I don't let it bother me. I deal with worse in my FT job elsewhere.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 7, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Can't buy what we don't have.  Auto isn't even an entire aisle in our store and mostly air freshener.


Air freshner rack that is always empty.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 7, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Air freshner rack that is always empty.


Sounds like someone wants their section audited by me when I'm bored.   Like i do that during lulls in crowds. I'll go plop my butt down on a aisle that looks like its seen better times and just audit and fix counts and zone until the button goes off in tech.


----------

